# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الامازيغي  قصيدة رائعة من أرشيف الدكتورة والشاعرة السورية "لمى محمد" تحت عنوان "أحبك أيّها الأمازيغي" :

## امير الصمت

أحبـــك أيّها الأمازيغي.. 
هنا في هذه الأرض الترابيّة قبرت ذكراك، و لم أبق على شاهد أو علامة .
لم أعرف أن هذا القبر سيحيّ اسمك في ذاكرة لم تستطع محوّك من سجلاتها الخائبة، لتظل أيها الأمازيغي
في قهوة صباحي، في هلوسات صحوتي، و في أحلام مملوكة من قبل سلطانك
ليتني لم أقابلك يا رجل... 
ما الذي تركته لي سوى هذا القبر، و ثرثرات الجيران؟!
هل تكفيني دموع الدنيا لأشبع من البكاء ؟! أم أنّ الجنازة التي جزّت ورديّة أحلامي لم تجرؤ على المساس بحلم يتكرر منذ أعوام .
و في حلمي كنت أنت الملك و كان جميع أجدادك يحتفلون معي بتتويجك.. كنت أنا أرتدي عباءة بيضاء ضيقة، و أجيد الرقص الأمازيغي.
رقصت و رقصت ، و شعري المسترسل الأصهب يتمايل فرحا على إيقاع الطبول . 
و عندما وضعوا ذلك التاج على رأسك الشامخ انطلقت (أزغرد )بصوت عال...
استيقظ جميع من في المنزل على صوت (زغرودتي) التي كسرت الحلم و ملأت الواقع ضجيجا و ضحكا .
و قالت "هند" : مبروك الآن ختمت صفات الجنون، (تزغردين ) أثناء نومك..في صحوك لم تفعليها!!
مسكينة يا أختي لم تجربي سعادة الإمكانيّة في الحلم ..أما (زغاريد ) الصحو فمشكوكة المصداقية و خاصة في احتفالات تتويج الملوك ...
صدقوني لقد كنت حرة الاختيار، و انتخبت ملكي بكامل إرادتي . 
صدقوني لقد كانت انتخابات (ديمقراطية) لكنها توّجت ملك حياتي و مالكها.
صدقوني لست من أصدر قرار العزل، و ما من أحد سيرث هذا المنصب الملكي لا الموّرث!! **********
ليتني لم أقابلك يا رجل ...
ليتني كنت تقليديّة كأمي و جدتي، يا ريت نظرت إلى كتفيك و قلت في نفسي "عريضين زيادة " ،
 ليتني نظرت إلى عينيك و لم ألحظ حنان عسلهما، يا ريت كنت 
من التكرار لأكره لمعان  
لقبتك "الأمازيغي " كما كنت ترغب، معترفة لك بحق الانتماء، و الولاء.
لقبتك الأمازيغي و أنا أدرك تماما أن اقتتال الإنسان من أجل الحفاظ على فكرة أو لقب ينبع أولا من كميات (الديناميت ) 
الهائلة التي تنسف كل يوم ملايين الأقليّات على كثرتها .
سيبقى اسمك سري الصغير الكبير، و سأظل أحبك أيها الأمازيغي ... ********** 
ليتني لم أقابلك يا رجل ...
لم أعرف أننا نراهن في هذه الحياة على كل شيء إلا على حياتنا ذاتها، و أنا قامرت بجدارة،
 و خسرت بجدارة أيضا.
خسائري تعدت مجال البوح، و عتبة الكتمان. 
خسائري لا تعد، لكنها تكتب فقط، فحياتي التي استمرت كلبوّة لا تروّض ،
 كانت لي بالمرصاد عندما قررت أنت الرحيل. 
ليتني لم أقابلك يا رجل ...
وعدتك و لم ..
كتبتك و لن ..
وعدتك أن ألحق بك في جميع خطواتك، لكن خطوتك الأخيرة كانت مرعبة لجبانة مثلي.
كتبتك في سطور قلبي اللانهائية، كتابة بحبر أسود على قلب أسود ..فلن يستطيع أحد فك طلاسمها .
كلماتي كل ما أستطيع ايصاله إليك .. إلى روحك أيّها الغالي ..كلمات تعبر سحب الموت كعصفورة تخترقها 
رصاصة سريعة، لتوصلها متشظيّة إليك أينما تكون ..  احــــبك أيّها الأمازيغي

----------


## hossam_barakat

احسنت

----------


## qwert-868

شكرااا على النقل

----------


## خلدون عسلي

حلووووووووووووو

----------


## hafidgsm

عمل رائع بارك الله فيك

----------


## brucelee08

شكرا جزيلاا

----------

